# Need OEM wheel and fitment info - 19" Tiguan Savannah / 17" Vision



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Looking for the specs of the Savannah alloys that are equipped on the SEL/Highline sport.
I'm currently using OEM 17x7 Vision wheels as my winter set up on my GTI, and would like to re-use for Tiguan duty (with 215/60R17 or 225/55R17 tires). The Visions have a fairly high offset of +54 which I'm afraid might be too high for the Tiguan, though not sure... likely no clearance issues, but perhaps would look too inboard.

Help appreciated!

Thx










17x7 ET+54 Vision, my winter setup.


----------



## Denker (Sep 9, 2010)

They are at the bottom of the page. :beer:

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/wheels/19-20-vw-audi-wheels-5x112.htm


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Denker said:


> They are at the bottom of the page. :beer:
> 
> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/wheels/19-20-vw-audi-wheels-5x112.htm


Cool thx.

I wonder if that spec is correct?

ET+33 seems really low for a MK5 PQ5 platform car... 

I also know that the wheel, according to vw.com is 19x7, not 19x9 as indicated on that page.
Perhaps the wheel pictured is a different spec than comes equipped on the 12 Tiguan.


----------

